# Some of my Soaps



## TheGecko (Sep 19, 2021)

I usually don't post photos because I'm so critical and I'm not selling online right now so photos haven't been important.  Some of the soaps have been planed, some have not.  I have some soda ash I will steam and I will trim before boxing.

First up is 'Lavender & Sage' or I should say 'Lavender and Lavender & Sage' since I didn't have enough of either. The Lavender is from BB, the Lavender & Sage is from Nurture. The colorants are Lavender Mica from BB and Retro Green from Elements. Technique is a Drop/Chopstick Swirl. This is one of two soap for my upcoming Knitting Retreat that will be put in the Swag Bags.





Next is Lilac, the second of my Knitting Retreat Soaps.  The FO is from Rustic Escentuals, the colorant is Ultramarine Violet Oxide Pigment from BB.  Another Drop/Chopstick Swirl




Next is Green Apple; FO is from RE and really, really sticks.  I had a bar from two years ago that I gave to a friend last month and it still smelt amazing.  The colorant is Green Chrome Oxide from BB.  It's just a Drop Swirl and the batter was super thin and I wanted to see what it would do.  Too much green.




Next is Sweet Cardamom Chai.  It was supposed to discolor to tan, but the sample on BB's website had it lighter so I decided to forgo any colorant except for a Toffeelicious Mica (BB) swirl on top to see what would really happen.  This was a sample batch and I used .5 oz of FO for 14oz of oils.  It smells really, really good, but it runs light.  Hubby likes this one...said it wasn't bad.  LOL




Next is my 'famous' Chocolate Espresso, I cannot keep it in stock. FO is Chocolate Espresso from BB and discolors to a medium brown, but I like it darker and so I add Brown Oxide (BB) and Hershey's Cocoa for the bottom layer and TD (in Oil) for the Whip Cream. I put a 'mica line' of cocoa between the layers and sprinkle with cocoa on top. The FO is strong enough at 5% that it doesn't matter that the Whip Cream is not scented, and yes, I adjusted the FO for the amount to be scented. When I first made it I used to put coffee beans on it but the first time I went to use it, I found them having to dispose of them to be annoying. I highly recommend dispersing TD in oil, I had zero issue with obtaining a white topping without rivers/crackling.





Next is another test batch...Blue Man.  The FO is from BB and discolors so daughter picked a bright Caribbean Blue Mica (BB) and Celestial Silver Mica from Nurture for a Drop/Chopstick Swirl; I didn't add any FO to the Silver.  Already know that this soap will end up in my 'donation box'; not only has the color changed to a green, you can see brown around the edge.  And while it smelled 'okay' in the bottle, I'm not impressed.  Hubby was a definite "NO".  But this is exactly why I do 20oz (4-5 oz bars) test batches with trial sizes.  Yeah it's a little more spendy and if it's something that you really like, like the Sweet Cardamom, I'll have to wait to order more.  But if it sucks like this has, I'm only out about $5.00.




Last is the one I just did...Ancient Sedona. I had done a test batch about a year ago and bought a large bottle, but never got around to making it and now BB had discontinued it. This kind of, sort a test batch in that I am trying out Todd's Vanilla stabilizer and dispersing oxides in oil. The colorants are Red Oxide (BB), Yellow Mica (BB), Orange Burst Mica (RE) all with a touch of Brown Oxide (BB) all dispersed in about a tablespoon of Olive Oil.  The plan was to do alternate pours and then a Chopstick Swirl.  As you can kind of tell from the top, the pour turned into a bit of a plop.  But interesting to not...only the batter with the Micas thickened up, the one with just Oxides stayed fluid to the end.  The cut should be interesting.




I have a ton of FOs to get through, so I think I go back to soaping.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 19, 2021)

I am done for the day.  I'll try to remember to take photos when I unmold/cut in a couple of days.

I made Honeysuckle (RE). The plan was for Lemon Sherbet Mica (RE) with a delicate ribbon of Clementine Pop Mica (RE). I forgot about the 'mild acceleration' and I was soaping warmer than usual today. I got plops. It will go to the donation box.

Pumpkin Pie Spice (RE). Nothing special. But if Todd's VS works...then I plan to make an actual 'pie' and pull out my fancy frosting kit.

Cranberry Salsa (RE). Ruby Red by Nurture and I went fancy...I sprinkled some Cranberry Seeds and then got out my blush brush and sprinkled a little Snowflake Mica (BB).

Last was some Lemon Verbena (RE)...I LOVE this FO, reminds me of Lemon Drops and my grandma. I used Yellow Mica (BB) and Snowflake Mica (BB) and poured into some really cute 'Rose Cavity Molds'. I also use the same molds to make Rose, Lilac, and Jasmine and I sell them as a gift set.

ETA - I forgot about Silent Night (RE).  It sounds like a Christmas FO, but it's not.  My original thought was Navy Blue with White Stars, but I don't have an extruder.  I thought about using a bottle with white batter and putting in lines like I see folks do with Watermelon for seeds, but I'm only doing a test batch in a 4" Square Mold AND I don't want to clean bottles.  Then I though Black with a White Swirl, but I'm not big on black soap.  Then I thought...who says that a silent night has to be blue or black?  What about the absence of color?  So I went with a White Soap (TD in oil) and a Drop/Chopstick Swirl with a small amount of Moonkissed Nights Mica from RE.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 19, 2021)

You’re good with a chopstick!  I like all of the soaps, especially that lavender and sage one, and including the one with the morphed color. 

That’s a great idea about using a makeup type brush to sprinkle mica or glitter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Sep 20, 2021)

You've been a busy soaper!  Thanks so much for sharing photos along with details of how you made them.  I especially like the Lilac one.  So delicate and pretty.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 20, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> You’re good with a chopstick!  I like all of the soaps, especially that lavender and sage one, and including the one with the morphed color.
> 
> That’s a great idea about using a makeup type brush to sprinkle mica or glitter. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you.

I learned the chopstick swirl from Tiggy at Future Primitive Soaps and the makeup brush trick from Katie at Royalty Soaps. 




JoyfulSudz said:


> You've been a busy soaper! Thanks so much for sharing photos along with details of how you made them. I especially like the Lilac one. So delicate and pretty.



Thank you. Sometimes it's one and done and sometimes I get on a roll. 

I think it's a great idea to share the details to encourage other soap makers who might be hesitant to try a new scent or colorant or technique.  And I don't care if someone copies my soap...7.9 billion people in world, plenty of customers to go around.


----------



## Megan (Sep 20, 2021)

Love a good chopstick swirl to zhush up a loaf! They look great! Green and purple are my favorite colors so I'm liking your choices. Also Sweet Cardamom sounds like it smells amazing . I don't usually do BB for fragrances, but I may have to try it. Does the Chocolate Espresso actually smell like coffee? I have the worst luck picking coffee fragrances (although BB's Turkish Mocha was amazing).


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 20, 2021)

Lovely soaps! Thank you for sharing all the details of the scents ❤


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 20, 2021)

Megan said:


> Love a good chopstick swirl to zhush up a loaf! They look great! Green and purple are my favorite colors so I'm liking your choices. Also Sweet Cardamom sounds like it smells amazing . I don't usually do BB for fragrances, but I may have to try it. Does the Chocolate Espresso actually smell like coffee? I have the worst luck picking coffee fragrances (although BB's Turkish Mocha was amazing).



I'm a red and black girl myself, but I'm not into black soap; don't mind it as an accent color. I did make a Black Cherry (RE)...I used Nurture's Really Red! Pigment and toned it down with some Black Oxide I purchased from @cmzaha and then did a Drop/Chopstick Swirl with some more Black Oxide. Turned out much better than the first time...way too much black and for some odd reason I used purple with the red (can you say donation box?).

My BIL can't drink coffee anymore so he had a standing order for a loaf of Chocolate Espresso. My youngest daughter, who doesn't even like coffee...LOVES this. Another good coffee FO is RE's Coffee House...at least in lotion bars. Previously mentioned daughter decided to be helpful one day and packaged up all my lotion bars in tins...except she forgot the labels. I didn't want to deal with, so I left them in a box for six months. Coffee House was the only one that I could tell what it was.

Both the Lilac and Lavender Sage are for the Swag Bags for an upcoming knitting retreat.  The gal that is running it, her logo is purple and white and I have noticed that she likes a lot of greens.  I've also made a loaf of the Chocolate Espresso for her and her husband.


----------



## Zing (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow!  Um, when do you sleep?  They all so nice, but that chocolate espresso, mmm, I want to eat that!


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 20, 2021)

Zing said:


> Wow!  Um, when do you sleep?  They all so nice, but that chocolate espresso, mmm, I want to eat that!



The advantages of Master Batching; I can easily make two to three times as much soap before my back says enough. Yesterday was a really good day and I was going to make a couple of more, but hubby told me to quit while I was ahead. Six soaps took about four hours...most of which was spent deciding on colorants and scent...and washing up as I go. Just like with cooking and baking, I really dislike being done and then having to face a pile of dishes. Except for the ladle and the measuring cup/spatula for my lye, I wash everything after each batch. 

I need to make a couple of more batches of it, maybe this coming weekend.  I'll save you a bar.


----------



## Orebma (Sep 21, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I usually don't post photos because I'm so critical and I'm not selling online right now so photos haven't been important.  Some of the soaps have been planed, some have not.  I have some soda ash I will steam and I will trim before boxing.
> 
> First up is 'Lavender & Sage' or I should say 'Lavender and Lavender & Sage' since I didn't have enough of either. The Lavender is from BB, the Lavender & Sage is from Nurture. The colorants are Lavender Mica from BB and Retro Green from Elements. Technique is a Drop/Chopstick Swirl. This is one of two soap for my upcoming Knitting Retreat that will be put in the Swag Bags.
> 
> ...


wow - I really like the colours you've used - even the ones you don't like!


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 22, 2021)

Orebma said:


> wow - I really like the colours you've used - even the ones you don't like!



Thank you.  

I'm fine with the colors.  For the Green Apple Soap, the color itself is fine, I just used too much.  For Blue Man, I was going for blue and it morphed to green.  There is nothing wrong with the green, but that's not the color I wanted.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 22, 2021)

So here is the next set of pics and I have included my original posting as well as _thoughts_.

Honeysuckle (RE). The plan was for Lemon Sherbet Mica (RE) with a delicate ribbon of Clementine Pop Mica (RE). I forgot about the 'mild acceleration' and I was soaping warmer than usual today. I got plops. It will go to the donation box.

_It smells wonderful, reminds me of summer, but it is not what I wanted and will be wrapped and donated to the local food bank._




Pumpkin Pie Spice (RE). Nothing special. But if Todd's VS works...then I plan to make an actual 'pie' and pull out my fancy frosting kit.

_You can see that is already discoloring.  It's a little on the light side FO wise, but it could deepen._




Cranberry Salsa (RE). Ruby Red by Nurture and I went fancy...I sprinkled some Cranberry Seeds and then got out my blush brush and sprinkled a little Snowflake Mica (BB).

_I got a bit of a partial gel on one end of this one, but OMG, it smells so good!_




Last was some Lemon Verbena (RE)...I LOVE this FO, reminds me of Lemon Drops and my grandma. I used Yellow Mica (BB) and Snowflake Mica (BB) and poured into some really cute 'Rose Cavity Molds'. I also use the same molds to make Rose, Lilac, and Jasmine and I sell them as a gift set.

_The soap on the left is upside-down, didn't notice it because it was late and I was having problems getting enough light on it as it was.  One of my co-workers told me that her husband really likes my Rose Soap (made in this mold) and would like a list of all my soaps so they can place an order...for themselves and for gifts when they go to Dubai the end of November (more than enough time to have them pick what they want).  But it's given me the idea of just making a gift set of Rose Soap in just different colors_




Silent Night (RE). It sounds like a Christmas FO, but it's not. My original thought was Navy Blue with White Stars, but I don't have an extruder. I thought about using a bottle with white batter and putting in lines like I see folks do with Watermelon for seeds, but I'm only doing a test batch in a 4" Square Mold AND I don't want to clean bottles. Then I thought Black with a White Swirl, but I'm not big on black soap. Then I thought...who says that a silent night has to be blue or black? What about the absence of color? So I went with a White Soap (TD in oil) and a Drop/Chopstick Swirl with a small amount of Moonkissed Nights Mica from RE.

_Obviously there is a bit of discoloration going on, though the website said there was none.  I just went back and checked and there is a customer review (made after I purchased) that said it discolored to a beautiful butter yellow.  That is a possibility as there is a slight brown tint to the top, but I did use TD...will have to wait and see.  I'm hoping for the best since it smells gorgeous and would like to make more.  Oh, and I didn't mix my new batch of TD as well as I should have, have a few white spots here and there (I'll call them 'stars')._




Ancient Sedona. I had done a test batch about a year ago and bought a large bottle, but never got around to making it and now BB had discontinued it. This kind of, sort a test batch in that I am trying out Todd's Vanilla stabilizer and dispersing oxides in oil. The colorants are Red Oxide (BB), Yellow Mica (BB), Orange Burst Mica (RE) all with a touch of Brown Oxide (BB) all dispersed in about a tablespoon of Olive Oil. The plan was to do alternate pours and then a Chopstick Swirl. As you can kind of tell from the top, the pour turned into a bit of a plop. But interesting to note...only the batter with the Micas thickened up, the one with just Oxides stayed fluid to the end. The cut should be interesting. 

_Not sure if this was discussed the the @Todd Ziegler's ZVCS thread of not.  I made this soap around noon on Sunday and unmolded and cut it late last night, so over 48 hours.  I typically unmold between 18 to 24 hours during the Spring/Summer and 36 to 48 hours during the Fall/Winter, but we're still having nice weather (supposed to be another 80F day) and even though it rained some over the weekend, the house and garage was still in the high 70s.  So I was really surprised with how soft and sticky it was when I went to unmold...mainly the sides and bottom.  The interior was fine...it cut nice and clean, but I had to wash quite a bit of soap off my cutter afterwards.  All the soaps I made later unmolded fine, so I'm wondering if, when using ZVCS, I will need to allow another day or two.

I also noticed that my Yellow isn't quite as yellow on the inside as it is on the outside.  But all-in-all, I'm pleased though I won't be able to make more than a few more batches before the FO is gone._


----------



## Zing (Sep 23, 2021)

Just. Wow. to everything!  This looks like a full-time job!  So hard to pick a favorite.  The cranberry is pretty.  When I want to get a fancy top, I also break out the snowflake mica.  Great job!!


----------



## impish (Sep 27, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm fine with the colors.  For the Green Apple Soap, the color itself is fine, I just used too much.  For Blue Man, I was going for blue and it morphed to green.  There is nothing wrong with the green, but that's not the color I wanted.


They're all quite lovely. Blue Man immediately brought the Oregon Coast to mind. Inspiring and generous of you to share.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Sep 30, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> So here is the next set of pics and I have included my original posting as well as _thoughts_.
> 
> Honeysuckle (RE). The plan was for Lemon Sherbet Mica (RE) with a delicate ribbon of Clementine Pop Mica (RE). I forgot about the 'mild acceleration' and I was soaping warmer than usual today. I got plops. It will go to the donation box.
> 
> ...


I usually can cut my soap around 18 hours and that's when I use ZCS. However I'm using a very simple recipe. 

I have had soaps that needed a full 24 hours cure before cutting and some that needed longer. The soaps that needed a longer wait time before cutting, were the ones in which I used multiple colors. However they all contained the same percentage of ZCS. I have yet had a problem that I could pin on the ZCS. Have others, maybe, but I have yet to see a 100% sure ZCS problem. 

I'm going to post some pictures today of the first test soap with ZCS and the results are good.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Sep 30, 2021)

@TheGecko I was not trying to say that the ZCS is not the problem, it very well could be. I didn't want you to think that I was discounting your observation.


----------



## Johnez (Sep 30, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> So here is the next set of pics and I have included my original posting as well as _thoughts_.
> 
> Honeysuckle (RE). The plan was for Lemon Sherbet Mica (RE) with a delicate ribbon of Clementine Pop Mica (RE). I forgot about the 'mild acceleration' and I was soaping warmer than usual today. I got plops. It will go to the donation box.
> 
> ...


Beautiful soaps Gecko. I just got that same mold to make rose soap for my sweetie. I was thinking making the soap pink with yellow dock but she wants a white soap. 

Does anyone else see a mask wearing pony and an ominous dog in Silent Night? Looks like the cover of an off the wall comic book series haha! Amazing stuff.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 30, 2021)

Johnez said:


> Does anyone else see a mask wearing pony and an ominous dog in Silent Night? Looks like the cover of an off the wall comic book series haha! Amazing stuff.


Congrats! You've passed the Rorschach test! 

Seriously, letting the eye wander through swirled soaps (Ione/hanger swirl in particular) can be “strenuous” when your subconsciousness decides to get rid of an excess of creative potential.


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 3, 2021)

Those are some gorgeous soaps.

On the backaches... I soap in a corset. 10/10, highly recommend. The back/bust/core support is amazing, and it's not even a high quality or custom one.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 4, 2021)

Todd Ziegler said:


> @TheGecko I was not trying to say that the ZCS is not the problem, it very well could be. I didn't want you to think that I was discounting your observation.



No worries.  I was just wondering if anyone else had any issues of if it was just me.  I plan on testing ZCS with Autumn Harvest (Elements Bath & Body) this weekend.  From a previous test I know that it discolors a very dark brown and so I will just make a test batch with just the FO and ZCS to see how it goes.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 4, 2021)

The soap was a major hit at the retreat.  The group was small enough that everyone got a bar of the Lilac and Lavender & Sage.  The gal that got the Chocolate Espresso asked if she could use the soap right away and I said yes (it had been just over six weeks).  So everyone tried their soaps and everyone loved them...the scent was enough to make for a lovely bathing experience without being overwhelming.  Now they all want to order soap...guess I'm going to have to get my website up soon...and make more soap.  In the meantime, I sent them links to pick out some scents and will make 'test' size batches for them.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm obsessed with the blue soap swirl! They are all beautiful ❤


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Oct 10, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> No worries.  I was just wondering if anyone else had any issues of if it was just me.  I plan on testing ZCS with Autumn Harvest (Elements Bath & Body) this weekend.  From a previous test I know that it discolors a very dark brown and so I will just make a test batch with just the FO and ZCS to see how it goes.


As soon as I find my original ZCS test soap, I will post some updated pictures.


----------



## Trinbago27 (Oct 11, 2021)

Some of my soaps… I’ve been a member for 10 months and never posted my soaps.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 11, 2021)

Trinbago27 said:


> Some of my soaps… I’ve been a member for 10 months and never posted my soaps.


Gorgeous soaps Trinbago


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 11, 2021)

Trinbago27 said:


> Some of my soaps… I’ve been a member for 10 months and never posted my soaps.



Only took me over two years to post mine.  The Polka Dot Soap is next on my list, just need to figure out how to do it.  I have a slab mold that has inserts, just need to figure out the sizing.  Or I could just fill a bunch of straws with soap and make embeds and then put them in a loaf mold.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 3, 2021)

Two new test soaps.

The first is Autumn Harvest (Elements B&B) using ZVCS.  I absolutely LOVE this FO had visions of autumn swirls.  It turned dark brown...really dark brown and had a horrible chemical smell for several weeks.  I was prepared to embrace the brown until @Todd Ziegler came along with his ZVCS.  OMG!!!  This was 13.5oz Oils, 0.84 oz FO, 0.84 oz ZVCS and it smells divine.  I let it sit in the mold for 48 hours, then let it sit another 24 hours before cutting just a short while ago.  It slid right out of the mold and is white.  Wow.







Next up is a test batch with custom Dragon's Blood that I got from @cmzaha.  I love the FO and since I only have 4lbs of it, it will be for me...only me...all mine.  When I took it out of the mold last night it was light cream color...it's starting to turn a brown, but not you would expect.  These are the end pieces...the center two are still white.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 3, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> The first is Autumn Harvest (Elements B&B) using ZVCS. I absolutely LOVE this FO had visions of autumn swirls. It turned dark brown...really dark brown and had a horrible chemical smell for several weeks. I was prepared to embrace the brown until @Todd Ziegler came along with his ZVCS. OMG!!!


I've never used a vanilla stabilizer, but I'm curious... A YouTube soaper said that she usually doesn't use FO that discolor, because the Stabilizer doesn't last and the soaps eventually turn brown anyways. Do you know if this is true? Have you noticed that the soaps you've used ZVCS in darken over time?
Pretty soaps by the way!!!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 4, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I've never used a vanilla stabilizer, but I'm curious... A YouTube soaper said that she usually doesn't use FO that discolor, because the Stabilizer doesn't last and the soaps eventually turn brown anyways. Do you know if this is true? Have you noticed that the soaps you've used ZVCS in darken over time?
> Pretty soaps by the way!!!



Thank you.  This is the second time I’ve used, but the other soap was made on September 19th and is still holding.  Your might ask @Todd Ziegler since it has been several months now for him.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 5, 2021)

It is now Friday.  The Autumn Harvest is still white, no sign of any discoloration.  The Dragon's Blood has completely turned a light shade of brown on the outside...reminds me of marshmallows dipped in hot cocoa.

I plan to do two more test batches. I will use the same amount of ZVCS with the Autumn Harvest and then separate for 'autumn' colors (I picked up several leaves from the neighborhood). Going to push the envelope with Red, Orange, Yellow and Green Clyde Slide in alternating colors.

For the Dragon's Blood, I'm thinking Red, Yellow and Copper (not a fan of black in soap).  This is going to take a little bit of math since I can use some of the discoloration to tone down the colors.  So what I think I'm going to do is make a test batch with the normal amount of FO and then using my round cavity molds, divide the batter among 12 cups...4 of each color...and then add the ZVCS at 0%, 25%, 50% and 75%.  I'm not using 100% since I believe the outcome would be the same without a discoloring FO.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Nov 6, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> It is now Friday.  The Autumn Harvest is still white, no sign of any discoloration.  The Dragon's Blood has completely turned a light shade of brown on the outside...reminds me of marshmallows dipped in hot cocoa.
> 
> I plan to do two more test batches. I will use the same amount of ZVCS with the Autumn Harvest and then separate for 'autumn' colors (I picked up several leaves from the neighborhood). Going to push the envelope with Red, Orange, Yellow and Green Clyde Slide in alternating colors.
> 
> For the Dragon's Blood, I'm thinking Red, Yellow and Copper (not a fan of black in soap).  This is going to take a little bit of math since I can use some of the discoloration to tone down the colors.  So what I think I'm going to do is make a test batch with the normal amount of FO and then using my round cavity molds, divide the batter among 12 cups...4 of each color...and then add the ZVCS at 0%, 25%, 50% and 75%.  I'm not using 100% since I believe the outcome would be the same without a discoloring FO.


What is the VCS after Zany?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 6, 2021)

As an exception, the Z is not Zany, but @Todd Ziegler, and it's his DIY twist on vanilla colour stabiliser (an additive that slows down vanillin becoming brown during cure)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 6, 2021)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> What is the VCS after Zany?



@Zany_in_CO isn't the only "Z" on the Forum...there is also @Zing and @Todd Ziegler.  As I noted previously and @ResolvableOwl noted above, Todd developed a cheaper alternative to commercial VCSs (Vanilla Color Stabilizers).  There are a couple of threads about his various experiments and results.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Nov 6, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> As an exception, the Z is not Zany, but @Todd Ziegler, and it's his DIY twist on vanilla colour stabiliser (an additive that slows down vanillin becoming brown during cure)


I’m so confused. Always. Thank you for the clarification @ResolvableOwl !


TheGecko said:


> @Zany_in_CO isn't the only "Z" on the Forum...there is also @Zing and @Todd Ziegler.  As I noted previously and @ResolvableOwl noted above, Todd developed a cheaper alternative to commercial VCSs (Vanilla Color Stabilizers).  There are a couple of threads about his various experiments and results.


I have been following the vanilla color stabilizer thread. I’ve actually uncovered three bottles of it in my soaping dump. I’d read it didn’t work in cold process soap so never used it. Do you understand how just seeing the acronym ZVCS could confuse me with ZNSC, right?  I am such an easy mark.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Nov 6, 2021)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Do you understand how just seeing the acronym ZVCS could confuse me with ZNSC, right?  I am such an easy mark.



GURL, SAME!!!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 6, 2021)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I have been following the vanilla color stabilizer thread. I’ve actually uncovered three bottles of it in my soaping dump. I’d read it didn’t work in cold process soap so never used it. Do you understand how just seeing the acronym ZVCS could confuse me with ZNSC, right? I am such an easy mark.



My understanding that it works best in M&P and I generally don't work with it except with the grandkids.  I'm just using the Sodium Metabisulfite, it works great, but man...it stinks.  But it doesn't appear to transfer to the soap.


----------



## Zing (Nov 6, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> @Zany_in_CO isn't the only "Z" on the Forum...there is also @Zing and @Todd Ziegler.  As I noted previously and @ResolvableOwl noted above, Todd developed a cheaper alternative to commercial VCSs (Vanilla Color Stabilizers).  There are a couple of threads about his various experiments and results.


Don't forget @MrsZ .
Also am feeling some pressure to develop some special technique or potion or recipe.... maybe with initials I and N and G....


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 6, 2021)

Zing's Ilternating Nall Gour?


----------



## AliOop (Nov 6, 2021)

@ScentimentallyYours and @TheGecko While I've heard that some brands of VCS only work in M&P, BitterCreek's VCS  has worked well in my CP soap.  When I run out, I plan to try Todd's formula (ZCS or ZCVS), since the tests here on SMF seem to show that it works very well for cold-process soap, too. How are your recent bars doing with that formula doing, @TheGecko?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> How are your recent bars doing with that formula doing, @TheGecko?



It’s been seven days…no discoloration at all in the Autumn Harvest; it’s still white.  The Ancient Sedona that I made almost two months ago, also no discoloration.

I had planned on making soap today, but other stuff came so it will be tomorrow before I do my Dragon’s Blood experiment.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 25, 2022)

Made some new soaps.

First up is my first Confetti Soap.  When I was planning my soaps from the Rainbow Challenge last year, I noticed they broke up into tiny bits so I saved them and then planned an extra bar for good measure and I had 3.5 oz of 'bits'...enough for a Test Batch.  I was able to keep the calculations simple since it was the same recipe...I simply subtracted the weight of the bits from my total batch weight then fiddled with my recipe in SoapCalc for the difference.  I added a full measure of BRV since the other soap was unscented and it happened to be sitting on my counter.  After after adding the FO and blending to emulsion, I stirred the bits on and noticed the batter looked a little 'grey'.  Not a huge surprise since they was a lot of blue and purple in my bits so I added some dispersed in oil TD and stirred it in.  It could be a little whiter, but on the whole I am not displeased.







Next up is a test of Kentucky Bourbon from BrambleBerry.  As per normal when testing a new FO I leave the batter uncolored regardless of whether or not it is a discoloring FO 'cuz ya just never know.  The FO has 1.6% vanilla and is said to discolor to a light tan.  I never expect an immediate discoloration...the Dragon's Blood above took several weeks to full discolor, but I was surprised to say the least when I cut up just a short while ago.

First off, this is a classic example of there often being no rhyme or reason to soda ash. The Confetti soap is the same recipe, same size mold, slept in the same bed, different FO...no soda ash.

Second, these...swirls...I don't understand, I've never had this happen before. As per usual, I added Kaolin Clay to the FO, mixed with my mini blender, let it sit for a bit while I melted my oils and then mixed again before adding to the oils and stirring them in to disperse the clay and FO. I then added my Lye Solution and since this was just a Test Batch, blended to a medium trace. It poured beautifully, tapped it down and because I had blended to a medium trace, was able to give it a little swirl on top in about 10 minutes.

Usually I switch to a 35% Lye Solution during the Winter, but still had a half gallon of 33% that I decided to use. It was pretty cold in the garage...low 30s. Normally I let my soap sit in the mold for a day or two, double it during the Winter, but I was a bit eager and soap felt like cheddar after 14 hours so I decided to go for it. It was a bit sticky and I had soda ash, even on the sides and bottom. It should be noted that I always wash, rinse and dry my molds well before using as sometimes weeks will pass between use. This will be interesting to see how it looks over the coming weeks.






Last for this round is a double 'first' for me.  First time using a Column Mold (BB) and first time trying the Lollipop Swirl.  It's not going to win any awards for sure, but I'm okay with the results.  The FO is 1920s Barbershop by RE; the colorants are TD, Really Red! by Nurture Soap and Matte Cobalt Blue Ultramarine by Crafter's Choice all disperse in OO.  I obviously had some issues with dispersing the blue, should have use a little more oil and my mini blender.

First...not my usual recipe. It's a custom order for someone who is allergic to Cocoa and Shea Butters so it's BB's basic recipe. I usually just use a loaf mold and a Drop Chopstick Swirl for this particular soap, but you know how it is when you get a new mold and since I needed to make this soap, why not try a new technique with it.

The batter was a little thicker than I would have liked. I usually only blend to emulsion or barely emulsion with using more than two colorants, but I was a bit on the nervous side and went full on trace. I split the batter 25% each for the red and blue and 50% for white and stirred the colorants in since the clock was ticking and then was going to take a bit of time. I did fairly good at the pour...lost a small amount of white down the outside when Minnie Mouse came in the kitchen yowling that she wanted to go out and startled me, but all the rest of the soap went inside the mold. The circles of color aren't as perfect as I would like and the pour is uneven, but again, I wasn't working with a thin batter...it was pretty much a medium trace from start to the very last when it started to turn into pudding. I was a bit worried about having a lot of air bubbles because of the thickness of the batter, but smacking the mold wasn't an option since I didn't secure it. I tried to give it a couple of gentle taps, but that was a no-go as the mold started to split. So I simply pressed the sides, covered the top with some plastic wrap and left it on the counter.






Next on the list is the Red Palm Oil test and the VCS test.  I know what @Todd Ziegler's VCS does at 100%, but I want to see what the results are at 25%, 50% and 75% and I'll use the Autumn Harvest FO again since it is a really dark, dark brown.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 21, 2022)

Here are the three soaps I made yesterday afternoon.  They were a little bit tacky ‘cuz it’s really cool in the garage and rainy, but I was on a roll.  And normally I don’t just colorants the first time I use a FO, but I’m trying to use up all my 1oz and 2oz bottles and if they work…great, I may use them again.  If not, they will be ‘one-offs’ or I’ll donate them.


First up is Bayberry, colorant is Sienna Fine Mica; both from Rustic Escentuals. Just a nice, single-color soap that I will bevel on alls sides and stamp.






Next is Cuban Tobacco from Rustic Escentuals. I let my daughter pick the colorant and we went with equal amounts of Copper Mica from BrambleBerry and Toffeelicious from Rustic Escentuals for another single-color. We were chatting so I whizzed a little too long, but I really like the texture of the top from the pour (didn’t touch the top other than some light smacking. Looks like I got a little bit of gel action.






Last is Dark Chocolate Orange from BrambleBerry, daughter asked to me to order it.  OMG, it smells just like those Chocolate Oranges you see at Christmas!  With almost 5% Vanilla, I separated out for the second color which turned out to be perfect as I only had 1.75oz of the FO for a full loaf.  The main color is a combination of Toffeelicious (RE), Brown Oxide (BB) and a generous amount of Hershey’s Cocoa, the orange is Sunset Orange (BB).  When I first poured the Orange in for a Drop/Chopstick Swirl it made a weird ‘watery’ sound and bubbled near the surface, I thought maybe the FO had accelerated, but there was zero resistance when I out the chopstick it.  No worries, it’ll be what it wants to be.  Didn’t touch the top at all.

First thing I noticed when I got it from the garage was that I had gotten some soda ash and man…I really liked it!  Not going to touch it.  And the cut…wow!  I was NOT expecting what I got.  Definitely keeping a bar for myself


----------



## AliOop (Mar 22, 2022)

These look great! I want to eat the chocolate orange bar


----------



## Bobbie.1960 (Mar 22, 2022)

Simple is beautiful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 22, 2022)

Lots of pretty soaps, soap tops and colors! Yum, you sold me on the chocolate orange.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Apr 30, 2022)

@TheGecko Very nice collection of soaps. I like the variety. I don't think that I saw two the same.


----------



## TheGecko (May 1, 2022)

Here is my latest soap.  First soap in my new 5lb Nurture Soap Mold and left to sit for three days because we have set the record for the rainiest April.

Indian Sandalwood (BrambleBerry). It’s my usual Drop/Chopstick Swirl with the main batter left natural and Red Sandalwood Powder (BrambleBerry - discontinued [but I bought a boatload]).

I am massively pleased with how well this turned out. Every bar has a really unique swirl pattern which I know is from the difference between the two batters. My Dollar Store Jugs aren’t big enough for 5lbs of batter so I used my Dollar Store Dish Pan (only used for soap making) and I got a bit distracted and so my oils were warmer than usual and then I poured my Lye Solution and FO and just gave it a hand stir and had to run to the bathroom and then needed to disperse my colorant…so I used the Stick Blender a little more than I needed to. The batter was close to a Medium Trace when I separated soe out and then put the bulk in the mold. I then hand stirred the colorant and the little extra oil I used made it a little thinner. I poured it thinly from high up (fully extended arm), scraped most out, poured the last on the main on top, cleaned out the rest of the color and then swirled with the square end of my chopstick and put it to bed.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (May 1, 2022)

Very nice...


----------



## AliOop (May 1, 2022)

Beautiful swirls, Cheryl.


----------

